# clean up after stomach virus?



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

x-posted

I can find a million websites and threads here about diagnosing, transmission, etc. of stomach viruses but NO info on the best cleaning procedures for reducing risk of infecting others who share the space with the sick person.

DH had a vomitting/diarrhea thing for a few days. We kept him quarantined in one bedroom and bathroom but how do we appropriately clean those places now?

Thanks!


----------



## saysumthing (Mar 13, 2008)

I would wash all linens on HOT. If they're already light colored, you may consider a touch of bleach.

I would vacuum, if you have carpet, or mop with a mild bleach solution. I would also wipe down all the surfaces of the bathroom (and door handles and such) with a mild bleach solution.

You only need a 1% bleach solution to kill bacteria effectively on non porous surfaces. So 2 ounces of bleach to one gallon of water is more than enough.

He may also want to replace his toothbrush.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Thank you!

Since it's 99% a virus and not a bacteria, will a 1% solution be adequate? I thought I had read a 10% solution years ago (but now I can't find that kind of info) for stuff like norovirus.

Good idea on the toothbrush! I'll mention it to him. Should he wait until he's 24 hours past the diarrhea (he's still got that today)?


----------



## saysumthing (Mar 13, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with a 10% solution. Medical people use 10% to wipe up things that are grossly contaminated (like visible blood, inside sinks, etc) and 1% on ordinary surfaces. Chlorine is a gas, so as long as you use it on a non-porous surface, once it dries it's gone. You wouldn't want to use 10% all the time, but after something major, it's not a bad idea.


----------



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

I usually just wipe everything down with a vinegar soaked washcloth. Handles, taps, light switches and doorknobs. Then I air out the bedroom and wash the sheets in cold like I normally would.

Once someone in the house shows signs of being sick everyone has already been exposed to the germs. Either you get sick or you don't. No sense being too overly worried about it. These cleaning product companies have been making money for almost a century by convincing people they need to use these chemical cocktails in order to be/stay healthy. And it's just not true.


----------



## sagemomma (Jul 12, 2008)

the virus can only live on surfaces for a caertain amount of time. i'm not a big fan of chemicals at all but we had the flu here and i have been a lysol spraying machine.
doorknobs,lightswitches,toilets,sinks,phones,remot es all get sanitized. wash all your linens as pp said in hot water along with underwear from the sick period, keep em seperate from the rest of the families.
then make sure you run a bleach cycle of just hot water and bleach to clean your washer. last thing you want is to dry your face with a towel that got rotovirus from the washer ...


----------



## flowmom (Feb 3, 2004)

I like to use hydrogen peroxide for serious disinfection. It's cheap and non-toxic and really kills stuff. Use on all doorknobs, light switches, phones, faucets, sinks, toilets (inside and out). For clothing and bedding, drying on hot (after washing) will help kill germies.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saysumthing* 
Chlorine is a gas, so as long as you use it on a non-porous surface, once it dries it's gone.

Chlorine is a gas at room temperature yes, but bleach is not Chlorine, it just contains the element Chlorine - this is vastly different. Bleach is Sodium Hypochlorite or HOCl - it is a completely different chemical compound from Chlorine and it is not a gas at room temperature (or you wouldn't be able to keep it in a bottle in your closet).


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Note too that with stomach bugs like norovirus, the sick person is contagious for 3 days after symptoms subside. I read this on WebMD or one of those sites last year when we were all sick. Isn't that lovely - I completely thought that once they stop barfing and feeling nauseous it's over.

Hope you all stay in the clear!


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saysumthing* 
I would wash all linens on HOT. If they're already light colored, you may consider a touch of bleach.

I would vacuum, if you have carpet, or mop with a mild bleach solution. I would also wipe down all the surfaces of the bathroom (and door handles and such) with a mild bleach solution.

You only need a 1% bleach solution to kill bacteria effectively on non porous surfaces. So 2 ounces of bleach to one gallon of water is more than enough.

He may also want to replace his toothbrush.









:

I would also open some windows in the house, even if it is cold, just to get some fresh air in. I always do that after any illness.


----------

